# 2007 Ram 2500 Megacab 6.7L Diesel - Sold



## Cheyenne (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi All,

Truck is sold!!!

Thanks for taking the time to read this!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Very nice truck at a reasonable price! Wish I needed a new truck....


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Very good price! Good luck!


----------

